# what is powershift?



## zach-aka-orangez (Apr 28, 2009)

hey first post. i just got an 88 nissan hardbody with a v6 and an automatic tranny. i was wondering what the powershift button on the shifter was and if i switched it out if i could just remove it or if i had to keep it in? my friend tells me its an overdrive but i really dont think it is. thanks.


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

If I remember correctly, what you are talking about is supose to to raise the rmps the trans shifts out giving you more power. Useful for towing and hauling stuff. Don't use it just driving around town or things like that. It will hurt your fuel economy and probably isn't as good on the engine.
In short, it raises up the rmps, doing the exact opposite of overdrive.


----------

